

“Wikipedia” refused to delete the article on cocaine at request by Roskomnadzor - trhway
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftop.rbc.ru%2Fsociety%2F21%2F08%2F2014%2F944287.shtml&edit-text=&act=url
cryptography against totalitarism :<p>&quot;Roscomnadzor alone can not block the article as &quot;Wikipedia&quot; uses the HTTPS.&quot;
======
trhway
cryptography against totalitarism :

"Roscomnadzor alone can not block the article as "Wikipedia" uses the HTTPS."

